# Dingwall ABZ6 - Wenge Neck + Green To Blue Burst + Triple Pickups



## Mwoit (Dec 9, 2014)

STRAIGHT TO PICS
































And one for fan fret lovers.








Specs said:


> Made in Canada
> 2 piece Swamp Ash body
> Green to Blue burst
> Wenge neck and fretboard
> ...



I intended on picking up a back up to my maple neck ABZ6, but I figured why bother getting a back up when I can have 2 insane basses.


----------



## Radau (Dec 9, 2014)

Holy shit instant GAS, I bet it sounds amazing too!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 9, 2014)

THAT STRANDBERG AGAIN! 0.0 Ah, my favorite guitar!

SUPER nice new Dingwall, man! I might have to swing for one of these!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice! Love the finish.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Dec 9, 2014)

Badass color choice. I saw color-to-color burst on the order form and pondered some of the awesome possibilities.


----------



## beavis2306 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jealous as. How does it sound?


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 10, 2014)

Cheers guys! I've not had the time to sit down to play it properly but I'll rectify that soon.



TheEmptyCell said:


> Badass color choice. I saw color-to-color burst on the order form and pondered some of the awesome possibilities.



Pretty cool! The blue is incredibly subtle; I might have to take some pictures of the sides with a point light on it. I thought it was green on black burst but the blue is just incredibly dark. I'm almost disappointed at how subtle it is, but I think under some decent lights, it'll look good.



beavis2306 said:


> Jealous as. How does it sound?



I can't really comment. Unplugged, it sounds fantastic but that's not what the important part here is. I've not had the time to put it through an amp and crank it to test the triple pickup unfortunately.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 10, 2014)

total _UNF_!


----------



## crg123 (Dec 10, 2014)

Absolutely fantastic. By far my favorite Dingwall. That crazy.

One thing though, why is one of the strings, a string through?


----------



## asher (Dec 10, 2014)

Ho.

Lee.

Chit.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 10, 2014)

What is that little ferrule thing on the back? It's not a string ferrule in that location. Looks almost like a recessed straplock hole...


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 10, 2014)

crg123 said:


> Absolutely fantastic. By far my favorite Dingwall. That crazy.
> 
> One thing though, why is one of the strings, a string through?



Good question.

It's not a string through hole though. It has a cross screw in it.






Question is, what does it screw? I don't know. It *may* have something to do with the middle pick up as this screw is not present on my other Dingwall!


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Dec 10, 2014)

Mwoit said:


> Good question.
> 
> It's not a string through hole though. It has a cross screw in it.
> 
> ...



It's a strap lock button. You plug your bottom strap lock into it and it sort of shifts the entire instrument to the right, making the reach to the low frets shorter.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 11, 2014)

probably a bridge anchor screw, more resonance for the string vibration through body

the hole seams a little shallow for it to be a strap button, and they don't come with recessed strap buttons normally

also i've played a Dingwall AB2 with a wenge neck and fretboard, the feel of the contour and that wood was the best combination i've ever played on a bass, i actually felt like i was playing a prestige ibanez 7 neck for a minute, my hand instantly clicked with that thin neck

really can't wait to get one, but might go the AB1 route, gotta have that clear coat


----------



## Curt (Dec 11, 2014)

If I have ever had bass GAS, it's for a Dingwall 5 string. This is freaking beautiful, though.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Dec 11, 2014)

From the Dingwall forum:



Sheldon Dingwall said:


> Horizontal positioning is as important as vertical. If you're feeling wrist strain when playing the lower frets, shift the bass to the right slightly. A countersunk strap lock pin can be installed on the back of the body that will make it hang on the strap naturally about 1-1/2" to the right.



They've made the flush mount straplock a standard feature on at least all ABZs, if not all the basses except Combustions.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Dec 11, 2014)

No one has mentioned it so I feel really dumb for asking but green the BLUE burst? I can't see the blue?


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks TheEmptyCell!



Hybrid138 said:


> No one has mentioned it so I feel really dumb for asking but green the BLUE burst? I can't see the blue?



Answer:



Mwoit said:


> Pretty cool! The blue is incredibly subtle; I might have to take some pictures of the sides with a point light on it. I thought it was green on black burst but the blue is just incredibly dark. I'm almost disappointed at how subtle it is, but I think under some decent lights, it'll look good.



It is incredibly subtle. I'll get a flash on it later.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 11, 2014)

TheEmptyCell said:


> From the Dingwall forum:
> 
> 
> 
> They've made the flush mount straplock a standard feature on at least all ABZs, if not all the basses except Combustions.



well hot damn


----------



## JoeyW (Dec 13, 2014)

daaaaang


----------



## teamSKDM (Dec 13, 2014)

Not helping my dingwall gas


----------



## teamSKDM (Dec 13, 2014)

At all


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 15, 2014)

I finally got round to trying this at rehearsal and it sounds MASSIVE.

New strings + triple pickups sound ridiculous.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 17, 2014)

Holy smokes that bass is incredible! Dingwall makes some amazing stuff, if my fingers/joints could handle the fan on those I would still have one!  Just fantastic basses!


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 17, 2014)

"The jelly is strong with this one......"


----------



## TonyGD (Dec 18, 2014)

The grain on that swamp ash and wenge brings a tear to my eye.
So beautiful.


----------



## Aris_T (Dec 21, 2014)

Absolute bass porn! Enjoy!


----------



## aciek_l (Dec 21, 2014)

It's amazing! These Dingwalls are looking awesome, I wish I could afford one...


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 27, 2014)

Well in one picture you have managed to have both the nicest dingwall and nicest strandberg I have ever seen in my life. 

There's no denying you have taste!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Dec 27, 2014)




----------

